# Help IBS is taking over



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Help!IBS is taking over my life. It's vacation and I've had to go to the ER 2ce already because of it! My IBS doc. is veeeerrrryyy kind but nothing is working so far!!! Do you have any tips of what I can do? Normally heat helps and it hasn't been lately... I was going to go to a concert w. my friends but now I'm not because of my stomch! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

hey s-what exactly is wrong, and what have you tried so far?midge.


----------



## nessy8137 (Dec 29, 2004)

The calcium supplement Caltrate for colon health has helped me. I no longer suffer the symptoms(stomach cramps running to the bathroom) I take one pill twice a day with meals. I have not felt this good in a long time. Maybe this can help you too.nessy8137


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok... So far I'm on bentyl and Prilosec (I have a sliding Hiatal hernia too) We upped the dose of bentyl and tried tipping my bed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

okay, but do you know anything about what is triggering your ibs attacks?


----------



## nessy8137 (Dec 29, 2004)

I really don't know what was causing my attacks but I can tell you after I started taking Caltrate colon health I don't get them anymore. If I miss a pill I will catch an attack. I'm not sure why it works but it does. My cramps were so painful! It was as if someone was twisting my intestines. Then I was sore the rest of the day. I tried different things and this really works for me.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

A lot of people are saying Caltrate helps I'll bring that up with my GI doc. Thanks!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

midge I'm starting a food diary today. I have no clue of what triggers the attacks. I hope I can find out


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

great, that's a big step, figuring out what is bringing on the attacks. make sure you mark down what you ate, when you ate it, and then what/when your symptoms are.you can also keep track of any times you feel stressed too incase that's contributing.you'll have to keep it at least a couple weeks, the longer the better, and then see if you can find any patterns. then you can eliminate suspicious things, see if it helps, bring them back in, see if you get sick again. it's quite the adventure!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

lol adventure! Yeah! Thanks so so so so much!I hope I'll find something. My mom is thinking I should try hypnotheropy. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

no, but as cheesy as it sounds, i have found yoga really helpful. i find myself a lot more capable of relaxing my body using the breathing that they teach in yoga.i asked, and i don't think the counselling services at my university really do the hypnotherapy stuff. may look into it yet though, seems like it helps a lot of people.but i think i would lean towards going to a professional over the tapes, just because i'm more skeptical of stuff like that.keep posted on how things go!midge.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Midge you are such a big help! My teacher recomended yoga when I told her about my IBS. (I know I'm only a teen but No one ever really replies there and I still am a young adult right?) I'll try that maybe too. I find that dancing (I take jazz/ hip hop) helps me relax sometimes but sometimes it makes it worse. :-/ which I can see why....


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm glad I can help! As long as I'm feeling positive about things, I can be very encouraging! And I think it's fine to post on the young adults section as long as you're open to the frank discussion about certain things...Yeah, I was skeptical about yoga because I'd tried a class a few years ago and it sucked--really sucked. But the teacher for the one I'm in now is awesome, and it makes all the difference. Of course, if I'm feeling really aweful, it makes me feel worse, but otherwise it's really great. I just have to make sure I don't eat for a couple hours before hand, otherwise all the twisting gives me heartburn! But I like all the stretching and strengthening, and then the relaxation section at the end is really nice. I always feel really calm and limber afterwards. And it's a good safe activity cause you can always hop up and run to the washroom!Lots of the positions are actually supposed to help with the digestive system, and if you have a good teacher, they can usually suggest how it might help you toh, I gotta run!midge.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Have a great and stomach pain free New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

You too! I'll try, but my boyfriend's mom (who i usually like) is starting to stress me out!!!Happy New Year!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh No! lol... I'm back to school on Monday and I'm dreading it because my stomach has been so bad! It's a good thing all my friends and teachers understand.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

*cries* Altoids help


----------

